# Name a good Val Kilmer movie…



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Besides The Doors and Tombstone name a good Val Kilmer movie. I liked those when I was 16 and I'm sure not going back on a word I said when I was that age, don't need mom and dad finding this and winning because of a loophole or technicality in my longstanding arguments, so those shows still have to be good. 

This question was asked of me and I was at a loss to name any other titles. Anyone care to add… ok, maybe Willow and the flying jet planes movie if you like the "dangerous" (see what I did?) kind of stuff but that's all I care to think of or Google right now. You guys…?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Batman. nuffsaid.


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

"Top Secret"...look it up.


J.R.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

dammit...no Tombstone...I'm you're huckleberry...favorite line for some reason...even made it my email notification!

I didn't think Kiss Kiss Bang Bang was bad...same with Thunderheart or Ghost and the Darkness...Wikipedia has his in The Spy Who Loved Me...and thats a classic Bond movie...can't call that a bad movie


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Real Genius


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Another vote for Kiss Kiss Bang Bang. He's pretty hilarious in that one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Batman. nuffsaid.


Dunno how I missed that one, oh I know, I skipped the "top of his game" list.



LPBlue said:


> "Top Secret"…look it up. J.R.


Saw it at 2 am one night after a late game/ice time and couldn't sleep.



ezcomes said:


> dammit...no Tombstone...I'm you're huckleberry...favorite line for some reason...even made it my email notification!
> 
> I didn't think Kiss Kiss Bang Bang was bad...same with Thunderheart or Ghost and the Darkness...Wikipedia has his in The Spy Who Loved Me...and thats a classic Bond movie...can't call that a bad movie


Huckleberry… priceless. KKBB was pretty decent but I think mostly because of ol' Robert.



butterknucket said:


> Real Genius


Another late game gave me a chance to see this piece of work.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

one you dont hear about much-
i enjoyed it.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0235737/


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL. Funny, that's the one I was trying to think of when I read the OP. I enjoyed it.



fraser said:


> one you dont hear about much-
> i enjoyed it.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0235737/


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

True Romance. He didn't have a lead role but still a very cool movie.... Thunderheart he played an FBI agent, ok time waster....


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what? nobody liked willow? mad martegan was a bad-ass! hahahaha

i woulda mentioned top-gun, but you did say a GOOD val kilmer movie.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Salton Sea, many years ago I tried to watch it with a friend who was slightly into the B movies and indie stuff but it was so late I fell asleep. So I haven't seen it but I did sleep through it. The trailer looks neat, I wonder if it's on Netflix?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I also really liked Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Top Secret was funny.
His Batman Movie (Batman Forever) I wasn't a fan of--he was okay in it, but the villains & storyline were too over the top.
Although I do think he id a better job with The Saint.
Not a great movie, but an okay way to spend a couple of hours.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm a little surprised no one has mentioned Heat yet, that was a fantastic movie.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Brennan said:


> I'm a little surprised no one has mentioned Heat yet, that was a fantastic movie.



How could you go wrong with the powerhouse actors/actress in that movie. I think Val kilmer was riding on the coat tails in that one.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

"True Romance" he plays Elvis.n One of Tarantino's best IMO.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Uuuuuuuuuuhhh....Hmmmmmm,... Uuuuuuuh,... let me think about that for a while.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> He was apparantly an extra in "Apocalypse Now".
> 
> Beyond that, "Top Secret!", "Tombstone", "Heat", "True Romance" and "Kiss Kiss Bang Bang" would be the best ones I've seen.
> 
> ...


I actually enjoyed The Saint as well, (I know it's shit) but I saw it with a bunch of guys who admired how smooth he was with E. Shue


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This whole thread started because of the Saint movie, it was ok, but only because I hold Val to a slightly lower standard.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Besides The Doors and Tombstone name a good Val Kilmer movie. I liked those when I was 16 and I'm sure not going back on a word I said when I was that age, don't need mom and dad finding this and winning because of a loophole or technicality in my longstanding arguments, so those shows still have to be good.
> 
> This question was asked of me and I was at a loss to name any other titles. Anyone care to add… ok, maybe Willow and the flying jet planes movie if you like the "dangerous" (see what I did?) kind of stuff but that's all I care to think of or Google right now. You guys…?


TOP SECRET! How can you forgot about it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

[video=youtube;zHYQ5bO8bug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHYQ5bO8bug[/video]

Okay, the movie is good 'cause of Mousse au Chocolat, but it still a Val Kilmer's movie! 

- - - Updated - - -



cheezyridr said:


> what? nobody liked willow? mad martegan was a bad-ass! hahahaha
> 
> i woulda mentioned top-gun, but you did say a GOOD val kilmer movie.


Each time someone is talking about Top Gun this is what I think about:

[video=youtube;NzY9a-WmE6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzY9a-WmE6o[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Tbh, I wouldn't find it any easier to name good George clooney movies.
talk about over rated. A career based on being smug.
babels the only one that comes to my mind.
i haven't seen gravity yet, so maybe that one as well.

kilmer was a far better batman than clooney, although neither compares to bale.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

michael keaton was the most bad ass batman


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I liked the Island of Dr. Moreau. I also liked Red Planet. Wonderland was fucking awesome. The Missing was good. And who the fuck doesnt like Planes?.................

- - - Updated - - -



Diablo said:


> kilmer was a far better batman than clooney, although neither compares to bale.


And that is such a sad statement, because they were all terrible as Batman............


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> And that is such a sad statement, because they were all terrible as Batman............


I will go with you on that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?
> Good Night, and Good Luck
> Burn After Reading
> Fantastic Mr. Fox



I didnt care for o Brother at all....not the story, the screenplay or the acting.
didnt see burn after reading.
never even heard of the other 2.

- - - Updated - - -



Accept2 said:


> I liked the Island of Dr. Moreau. I also liked Red Planet. Wonderland was fucking awesome. The Missing was good. And who the fuck doesnt like Planes?.................
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Have to agree to disagree. I think At least Bale nailed batman. I can't imagine a better version actually.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Still thinking...


----------

